# Zendaya in new Ferragamo Maximillian Davis collection look



## jade

This color is stunning, but I wish there was a front view on the outfit.  

What do you think?


----------



## baghabitz34

jade said:


> This color is stunning, but I wish there was a front view on the outfit.
> 
> What do you think?


Yeah, if you flip through the photos, there’s a partial front view. Would have been nice to see the whole look from the front.

I think it’s nice for a 20 something. Can’t see my 40 yr old self wearing it.


----------



## Sferics

baghabitz34 said:


> if you flip through the photos


I might be super idiotic today, but where can you look at pics? I only see one pic of her wearing something brown-orange-latex.


----------



## jade

Sferics said:


> I might be super idiotic today, but where can you look at pics? I only see one pic of her wearing something brown-orange-latex.


There was an IG post embedded but it was buried.  https://www.instagram.com/tomasherold/


----------



## Sferics

jade said:


> There was an IG post embedded but it was buried.  https://www.instagram.com/tomasherold/


Thank you!  
Not sure about the outfit...not that my bum would look any good in it, but this fabric looks like feels so gross on skin. 
It's one of those outfits, that does nothing for you and you need to be a beauty queen from the start. Zendaya clearly is


----------



## jade

Sferics said:


> Thank you!
> Not sure about the outfit...not that my bum would look any good in it, but this fabric looks like feels so gross on skin.
> It's one of those outfits, that does nothing for you and you need to be a beauty queen from the start. Zendaya clearly is


I think this fabric looks a bit weird, but the colors are amazing. It does feel a little like vegan leather spandex.  I think that in silk scarf or silk wrap dress form you could have something that is realistic for ready to wear!


----------

